

NASA Posts a Huge Library of Space Sounds (2014) - thrusong
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2014/10/nasa-posts-huge-library-space-sounds-youre-free-use/

======
JonnieCache
As if we need any more half-baked rave records with samples of astronauts on
them ;)

To use nasa vocal samples is to deny yourself the opportunity of mumbling into
a shitty microphone in a pretend american accent. I can highly recommend it.
It's even more fun if you do the beeps and static yourself.

Apparently the ones on the soundcloud are all 64kb mp3s (presumably transcoded
to 128 by soundcloud. Yuck.) but they seem to be mirrored here in delicious
flac format:
[https://archive.org/details/nasaaudiocollection](https://archive.org/details/nasaaudiocollection)

EDIT: bad news: its not the same set of files on the archive as on SC. good
news: not all of the SC mp3s are that bad. plenty of them seem to be 192.

I've got one here that's 128 kbit at 8hz! It's from some probe or other, so
presumably the source was only 8 hz, but 128kb isn't fair! If you're going to
beam it back all the way across the bloody solar system losslessly then whats
the point of 128ing it for the benefit of soundcloud?

------
slashnull
_cracks knuckles_ aight time to make some Illbient

------
plongeur
[https://soundcloud.com/nasa/cassini-saturn-radio-
emissions-1...](https://soundcloud.com/nasa/cassini-saturn-radio-
emissions-1?in=nasa/sets/solar-system-beyond-sounds)

So, those weird sounds from cheap 70s and 80s Science-Fiction movies weren't
so inaccurate after all!

------
nsxwolf
Ridiculous. There's no sound in space.

~~~
SG-
I was hoping they'd simply not have anything listed.

